# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam Kenal

## Guswid

Halo, terima kasih sdh blh bergabung di forum ini. Salam kenal saya Guswid di Bali. Baru mulai menekuni hobi ikan hias, jadi mohon bimbingan dan saran2nya utk menambah ilmu. Terima kasih  ::

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Salam kenal juga Om...

----------

